# The really important poll... (Part 1)



## PERCON (Jun 2, 2005)

This is the first in a series of important polls hosted by your's truly, PERCON.

I want to find out what people think of different complicated questions, so with each vote give a reason in a post please.  It's all just a bit of fun really.

The first set of questions are all based on life after death...

*Please be aware that your vote is made public so people can see who voted for what when they click on the vote count, this is to make sure that everyone has given a reason with their vote, no other reason, if you feel put off by this you do not have to vote.*


Thanks for reading, and if you voted thanks for taking part.  

_PERCON_


----------



## PERCON (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't believe there is a life after death because I believe that when someone dies they just simply stop working, for example when a battery DIES ppl say it's stopped working, they don't say it's soul has gone to heaven. So human beings are no different when they die that is all that happens, they stop working.

_PERCON_


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 2, 2005)

I stopped working years ago, but I still expect to be paid.


----------



## Vega (Jun 2, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> I don't believe there is a life after death because I believe that when someone dies they just simply stop working, for example when a battery DIES ppl say it's stopped working, they don't say it's soul has gone to heaven. So human beings are no different when they die that is all that happens, they stop working.
> 
> _PERCON_


 
What the hell kind of logic is that? Batteries also do not create art, children or war.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 2, 2005)

Then you obviously aren't aware of the battery people in PERCON's universe... It is the drugs he takes that make him babble incoherantly!!! 

There is no life after death - you are here one minute, gone the next!!! The soul is some sort of made up metaphysical crap that helped the terminally stupid follow religious charlatans!!! 

They say that animals don't have souls - we are animals - therefore we don't have them!!! 

Oh, and Vega, you'll find that the majority of people don't create art or war - and a significant number can't create a child!!!


----------



## Vega (Jun 2, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Then you obviously aren't aware of the battery people in PERCON's universe... It is the drugs he takes that make him babble incoherantly!!!
> 
> There is no life after death - you are here one minute, gone the next!!! The soul is some sort of made up metaphysical crap that helped the terminally stupid follow religious charlatans!!!
> 
> ...


 
To quote the elephant man:

"I am not an animal!"

Everyone has the potential to bring about life, death and art of a sorts. (Others make their own definitions as to what can be classed as art.)


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 2, 2005)

In that case, a battery has the potential to bring about life, death and art (of a sorts)...

Life: electocute someone to re-start the heart
Death: electocute someone to stop the heart
Art: lose fluid that makes a stain that someone might consider art

Oh, and I am an animal!!!


----------



## Vega (Jun 2, 2005)

Perhaps in some twisted way, that I will never understand, a battery has the means to do that. However it lacks the will. 

Simian logic.


----------



## Neon (Jun 2, 2005)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> I stopped working years ago, but I still expect to be paid.


Lol

And my vote was on "other", because I'm frankly still not sure which, if any, spiritual or religious ideal to put my devotion in.


----------



## A1ien (Jun 2, 2005)

My vote was for other as well, simply because i'm not sure what happens after death but i prefer not to believe that is the be all and end all. i would like it if reincarnation was true


----------



## nixie (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted other,because I don't Know if there's life after death, but I would like to believe that there is something to look forward to.I agree with Alien,I would also like to believe in reincarnation,


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted 'Other' because the options you gave apart from 'other' were limited.


----------



## Sooby (Jun 2, 2005)

Life after death, for me, consists of feeling the pure joy you loved ones give you while you bodylessly (without physical constraints) float/fly across the universe looking at and interpreting the wonders of other civilisations, solar systems, black holes and parallel universes - it would give you something to do until the end of time - even travel back through time to see things as they happened.

Whatever, I like the idea....


----------



## Darken Rahl (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted other, simply because I don't know. Haven't tried it yet, at least in this lifetime.I was raised in a very Christian home, but somehow I just have a hard time with parts of any organized religion.  I follow the principles of Christianity, as it relates to how to deal with other people. (Don't kill, steal, commit adultery, and so forth.) I just have a hard time "buying" the idea of Heaven and Hell as an after-life.  
If someone asked you what will heaven be like, very few people would imagine the same thing.  I wouldn't want streets of gold and jeweled walls and a huge city, that would be pretty close to my idea of Hell.  Put someone who likes that image in my vision, and they would describe it as their idea of Hell.  All religious explanations rely on the faith of the individual at some point, and faith is dismissing logic to believe in that concept of Heaven and Hell.


----------



## PERCON (Jun 3, 2005)

I am very sorry that my terminology for death being like the stopping of a battery stired up so much burble (gloriously invented word there ) but I didn't mean we LIVE like batteries I meant we only die in the same way. By all means life is magical, and well batteries in all their electrical flowiness are not that magical. Bad explanation before on my part there, soz. Glad to see the Master thinks so highly (or lowly, depends what people think of batteries) of me to have invented an alternate reality in which battery people live, I'm barely secure with this life, no chance of me inventing an alternate one . 

I'm also glad to see there have been other replies, thanks guys and girls . 



> Originally posted by *Tsujigiri*
> voted 'Other' because the options you gave apart from 'other' were limited.


 
LOL, They are aren't they. Nothing against the reasoning there Tsujigiri .
It was all part of my little plan...

_PERCON_


----------



## MoonLover (Jun 10, 2005)

I think God's batteries ran out a long time ago.............

Karen


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 31, 2005)

I believe there is something after you die!
Mainly because it comforts me to think this way as im sure it does to alot of people.
I dont think that you sit on a cloud all day and strum a harp or anything like that I dont nessescarily believe in heaven either. If anything I beleive in reincarnation because I have been regresses and there were some things that I said that just couldnt of been of this time and I didnt know prior to being regressed, plus I looked this person who I said I was and there he was died in the circumstances I had mentioned too!

xxxkyexxx


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah, i didn't get to vote in the poll i guess this will have to do, i would go with the going to heaven/or hell thing.


----------

